# Pittes attacked each other, help me understand why



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

hello all, so i am going to give you the whole story, about a month ago my buddy asked me to watch his pitbull meatball for him, she is two months younger than my dog carter, also a pitbull (male), but she is significantly bigger than carter, id say almost 30-40% bigger. Before I let her over we had the meet and play around just to see if they got along, and everything was fine. I have had her for about 3 weeks and they were adorable together, we even called them boyfriend and girlfriend because they were so cute. This was up until three days ago. During the day they got into a little fight that we were able to break up by just raising our voice. We didn't think anything of it and this might of been where I messed up and didn't read this as a signal of anything. Regardless, later that night they got into a bigger fight in which they both were hurt a little and my brother and I were hurt trying to separate them. The fought broke out after I started to feed them, we have a routine where I have them sit, I fill there bowls, then I give them a command that they can eat. A I sat them down meatball just went after carter. It was a good two minutes before we could separate them. Since then they have been separated and have had no contact but I just want to pick the brains of the people here and see why you think this would happen. A side note that I thought of too was that she was on her period. She has been on it for a few weeks and stopped bleeding last week. We are just really curious and concerned why she would attack him like that and why they would fight after being friendly for so long. Any ideas or suggestions or questions please feel free. I am very interested in learning more about this. Thanks all.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

and carter is neutered, forgot to add that.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

First off, it would be best to always feed them in separate rooms or crates to avoid any food aggression issues. Also, dog aggression is a trait of the breed and mixes of. It can happen anytime. Generally come sour between 1-2 but can show up at any age. The best solution will be to crate and rotate. There are lots of threads here on it and also on dog aggression.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's also normal for dogs to adjust to their new life and not show their true temperament until they get comfortable. Crate and rotate while looking for a good trainer. They maybe to help you manage them to be able to coexist easier. No trigger feed separate no toys out nothing they could have a spat about if you are able to reintroduce them. Many dogs live happy lives being crate and rotated so if you can't get help right now. Good for you for looking for help like Cain said take a look at some of the threads.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Why you were feeding them "together" is beyond me :stick:.....my super docile 9 month old female is the furthest thing from aggressive towards other dogs (to date) but I still keep her faaaar away from other dogs or animals if they are feeding or she is feeding. What most likely happened here is that meatball decided he either wanted carter's food or simply didnt want carter to have his food so he snapped! PLEASE ALWAYS FEED SEPARATELY. This fight could have been avoided imo. 

Dogs and their food is not something you can "control"......same goes for high-prized treat and bones and toys...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Once dogs fight once (even a small spat)they will engage each other at any given chance from then on. (Atleast this has been my experience) crate and rotate works well. If the other dog isnt your giving it back works best. Its not fair to endanger your dog to do a friend a favor. Just my $.02


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Its not fair to endanger your dog to do a friend a favor. Just my $.02


:stupid: And to take that even further....Carter has a negative experience now that he will surely remember. Which is why I shield my Luna from places like dog parks etc...I want her to believe the world is filled with skittles, porn stars and rainbows up:


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

HMMMMMMMM!..........ME THINKS I JUST COME UP WIF MY WEEKEND RANT YALL!
I KNO YALL BEEN MISSIN THE AN ANUDDER THANG POSTS.........HEHE...

TUELLMAN,YOU'RE VERY LUCKY(I DONT BELIEVE IN LUCK BUT CANT SPELL FORNUTNATE)
IT COULDA BEEN ALOT WORSE....ALOT!

BUT IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND WHY! KINDA MAKES MEGO HMMMMM:hammer:


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

all good suggestions. i hope you take the advice.
i think your essential question is why... the answer is 2 fold.
1. it is in their nature. no matter what human characteristics we see in our dogs, we must respect their lineage of genetics. 
2. you did not take the proper precautions. prevention of the problem is better than solving a problem once it has occurred. 
but now you know and you should use the proper strategies. please do not try to find a way around them because you feel it is "unfair" or "cruel" to the dogs. it is actually in their best interest.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

It is part of their genetics, never feed or share toys or high value items. I believe and have experienced full blown fights. Not pretty, very bloody and expensive. My two got along great for 6 mths then all hell broke loose. (separate breeds, both fixed) Once an altercation occurs there will never be a safe time for them to be together, imo. Crate & Rotate, some may disagree, some will say get a trainer, you can manage it but never cure it but I've been through it Don't believe they will get over it in a few days or month's it won't happen.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

I appreciate all the constructive criticism and strategies to help avoid this. To those that feel the need to poke or ridicule me, I came on here thinking this was a place to gain information on the breed. I love my pittie and the breed and we have small community of pitties here where I live and I am just seeking better strategies for them to coexist and this seemed like a good place. I didnt realize that food or even high valued toys could cause that much tension and I appreciate those that pointed that out to me. As for the suggestions about crating and rotating, is it ever a good idea to have them out at the same time. And im not just asking for Carter and Meatball but even for other dogs that I watch or have over, I mean in general Carter and meatball got a long great and Ill post a pic, I just dont want this to happen again. Again, thanks for those with helpful suggestion.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

PerfectPit said:


> It is part of their genetics, never feed or share toys or high value items. I believe and have experienced full blown fights. Not pretty, very bloody and expensive. My two got along great for 6 mths then all hell broke loose. (separate breeds, both fixed) Once an altercation occurs there will never be a safe time for them to be together, imo. Crate & Rotate, some may disagree, some will say get a trainer, you can manage it but never cure it but I've been through it Don't believe they will get over it in a few days or month's it won't happen.


I feel that our situations are almost identical, thank you for the response. it was a scary situation and it truly breaks my heart, but I learn from it, thanks again.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Once dogs fight once (even a small spat)they will engage each other at any given chance from then on. (Atleast this has been my experience) crate and rotate works well. If the other dog isnt your giving it back works best. Its not fair to endanger your dog to do a friend a favor. Just my $.02


Thank you for the response, like I mentioned in hindsight that little skirmish they had should have been a red flag for myself. Again thank you.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> Why you were feeding them "together" is beyond me :stick:.....my super docile 9 month old female is the furthest thing from aggressive towards other dogs (to date) but I still keep her faaaar away from other dogs or animals if they are feeding or she is feeding. What most likely happened here is that meatball decided he either wanted carter's food or simply didnt want carter to have his food so he snapped! PLEASE ALWAYS FEED SEPARATELY. This fight could have been avoided imo.
> 
> Dogs and their food is not something you can "control"......same goes for high-prized treat and bones and toys...


Thank you for the response. I didnt realize how serious the high prized items and food can be. I feed them together intially because of the success I had recently with carter and another pitbull, Broli. Carter basically watched Broli grow up and was like a father or big brother figure so that could have made the situation different. Again I appreciate the response and will take proper precautions in the future.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

ames said:


> It's also normal for dogs to adjust to their new life and not show their true temperament until they get comfortable. Crate and rotate while looking for a good trainer. They maybe to help you manage them to be able to coexist easier. No trigger feed separate no toys out nothing they could have a spat about if you are able to reintroduce them. Many dogs live happy lives being crate and rotated so if you can't get help right now. Good for you for looking for help like Cain said take a look at some of the threads.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thank you so much for your positive response, i love this breed and after this I am definitely taking it more seriously and learning more about them. If you dont mind me picking your brain some, what is your suggestion for how long before you rotate? again thank you for your response


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> First off, it would be best to always feed them in separate rooms or crates to avoid any food aggression issues. Also, dog aggression is a trait of the breed and mixes of. It can happen anytime. Generally come sour between 1-2 but can show up at any age. The best solution will be to crate and rotate. There are lots of threads here on it and also on dog aggression.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for you response, i am just seeking further to understand this breed. I love both these dogs so much and we are building a small pitubull community here so I will definitely pass all of this information along to my friends.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

This is a great place to learn, just have n open mind about everything. Some come on with this is how it is and don't care what suggestions are given bc it's not what they think is right. And them they get mad or upset bc others don't agree. This is an awesome forum with a lot of awesome information.

Like stated food and high value toys are triggers. Our female mix is food aggressive and of toys are out she will go after one of the other dogs of they just walk by her. There are 2 toys she hasn't ever touched. But we keep everything out up anyway to avoid issues. 2 of mine are DA, but coexist with each other just fine. They get along with each other, just not other dogs in the household. Either of the dogs may never get along with other dogs. That's just how it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Some others crate and rotate as I have only one boy who is anti dogs. I may get another dog one day but since I would have to crate and rotate I haven't met another dog that I wanted to spend time with over my dog. I love him so! lol

Some people use rooms and separate with gates, so they can see the other pup but know their own space. Some have to be closed off in another room or crate. Typically hour intervals. You want to be fair.

http://www.pbrc.net/rotate.html

I do not think any breed of dog should be left alone with any other breed of dog. Just my opinion I know I have bad days every now and then what if my dog had one and no human there to help control the situation.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The red dog looks border line nervous... the black dog looks bulldog happy.. 

That says alot. Yes you can let them be free together, just be vigilant. You got a bunch of good advice. 

Can't add to much as I feed together, run together, all with top end dogs.. always vigilant. Not many operate with their dogs as I do. It can happen but lord it takes work, wound up dogs like to fight, especially bulldogs. They love to fight something that fights back, in their nature. 

Follow the tips presented by others, follow up on them sticky's recommend.. Remain Calm and carry on~

Good lookin couple of dogs though!! Thanks for sharing the pic. Best of wishes.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> Thank you so much for you response, i am just seeking further to understand this breed. I love both these dogs so much and we are building a small pitubull community here so I will definitely pass all of this information along to my friends.


 *YOU* are building a " community"? In a state that's rife with crap bred APBTs and that has a damn sight of actual good ones? *YOU* who can't even manage your dogs?

Why didn't you " seek to understand the breed " before you even got one? You can't throw a damn rock in Orlando without hitting a bulldog , so instead of " building a small community" why don't you get in contact with some folks who actually know what they're doing as regards these dogs?

Or is that " small community" so *you* can be viewed as some sort of " leader and guru"?

Ever even bothered to read the APBT FAQ? Will you next start to cite to us all here the assorted HSUS and PETA , along with media LIES about the breed?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> . Carter basically watched Broli grow up and was like a father or big brother figure so that could have made the situation different.


 Anthropomorphize much? Canines aren't " little fur people".


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> *YOU* are building a " community"? In a state that's rife with crap bred APBTs and that has a damn sight of actual good ones? *YOU* who can't even manage your dogs?
> 
> Why didn't you " seek to understand the breed " before you even got one? You can't throw a damn rock in Orlando without hitting a bulldog , so instead of " building a small community" why don't you get in contact with some folks who actually know what they're doing as regards these dogs?
> 
> ...


From his post I'm going to assume he has mutts, like my dog, not an APBT. Especially since one is 40% bigger then the other one. He is getting in contact with folks who know, he came here.

OP do you know how your dog was bred? Most "breeders" breed dogs for the wrong reasons and not for temperament. Unless you know your dog is a well bred APBT don't call it a pit bull. It's a dog. And lots of dogs can have issues with other dogs not just Pit Bulls. If you are trying to educate people please check the stickies and learn all you can before trying to help others.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> The red dog looks border line nervous... the black dog looks bulldog happy..
> 
> That says alot. Yes you can let them be free together, just be vigilant. You got a bunch of good advice.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and thank you for all of the tips. Definitely learning from this and taking away from it.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

ames said:


> From his post I'm going to assume he has mutts, like my dog, not an APBT. Especially since one is 40% bigger then the other one. He is getting in contact with folks who know, he came here.
> 
> OP do you know how your dog was bred? Most "breeders" breed dogs for the wrong reasons and not for temperament. Unless you know your dog is a well bred APBT don't call it a pit bull. It's a dog. And lots of dogs can have issues with other dogs not just Pit Bulls. If you are trying to educate people please check the stickies and learn all you can before trying to help others.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Carter is a mutt, he definitely isn't a APBT but Meatball is a full red lion pit bull. thank you for the tips and information


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OldDog said:


> *YOU* are building a " community"? In a state that's rife with crap bred APBTs and that has a damn sight of actual good ones? *YOU* who can't even manage your dogs?
> 
> Why didn't you " seek to understand the breed " before you even got one? You can't throw a damn rock in Orlando without hitting a bulldog , so instead of " building a small community" why don't you get in contact with some folks who actually know what they're doing as regards these dogs?
> 
> ...


relax dude, i came on here seeking information so if you are going to be a jerk then dont help, a lot of other people have giving me positive constructive criticism and good tips to help me. The small community is just my group of friends in the area that all have mutts or pitties im no leader or guru, thats not what its a bout. we just have a small family of us with all dogs and we are just looking to get more information about them so if we want to have play dates or things like that we can be prepared. I did reserach before i got my dog but ill admit after carter and meaty got alont the first time I didnt do that much about them co existing together, thats why im here. no need to e a douche about it.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

ames said:


> Some others crate and rotate as I have only one boy who is anti dogs. I may get another dog one day but since I would have to crate and rotate I haven't met another dog that I wanted to spend time with over my dog. I love him so! lol
> 
> Some people use rooms and separate with gates, so they can see the other pup but know their own space. Some have to be closed off in another room or crate. Typically hour intervals. You want to be fair.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help, I personally dont want a second dog either because I love carter so much but my buddy was in a situation where he needed someone to watch her or he would loose her so of course I stepped in. Just wanted to find out the best way for them to co exist and you have the others have provided me with great tips, thanks again


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

TuellMan said:


> Carter is a mutt, he definitely isn't a APBT but Meatball is a full red lion pit bull. thank you for the tips and information


Technically Red Lion is a mutt. That kennel does not breed to the APBT standard.... they breed for size and color. 2 traits that true APBT breeders don't put much stock into. But regardless. I'm glad that u took the initiative to come here and learn. As stated just like in any public environment, u gotta sit back and observe sometimes and see what answers u get. Then u can fish thru and take the good information. There is a lot here to digest I'll give u that. But welcome to GP


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Technically Red Lion is a mutt. That kennel does not breed to the APBT standard.... they breed for size and color. 2 traits that true APBT breeders don't put much stock into. But regardless. I'm glad that u took the initiative to come here and learn. As stated just like in any public environment, u gotta sit back and observe sometimes and see what answers u get. Then u can fish thru and take the good information. There is a lot here to digest I'll give u that. But welcome to GP


Thank you so much, are those your dogs in that picture? if so they are beautiful


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

TuellMan said:


> Thank you so much, are those your dogs in that picture? if so they are beautiful


Ur very welcome  and yes they are mine. Odin is my mutt and I love him to pieces. And Banshee is my APBT. I got her back in April and she's my show dog  and maybe weight pull too if I can get the training.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Technically Red Lion is a mutt. That kennel does not breed to the APBT standard.... they breed for size and color. 2 traits that true APBT breeders don't put much stock into. But regardless. I'm glad that u took the initiative to come here and learn. As stated just like in any public environment, u gotta sit back and observe sometimes and see what answers u get. Then u can fish thru and take the good information. There is a lot here to digest I'll give u that. But welcome to GP


Idk if mutt would he the optimum term for a red lion dog. They are historically tracked on paper and the origins are very well know. I'll follows "t"'s lead and call his dog bullies or red lion productions. Not very fair to call it a mutt just cuz its red.... there is alos a little bit of info about how old dogmen also bred for color and game.... they had their favorite look in a dog and bred that look with the trait of being game....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Idk if mutt would he the optimum term for a red lion dog. They are historically tracked on paper and the origins are very well know. I'll follows "t"'s lead and call his dog bullies or red lion productions. Not very fair to call it a mutt just cuz its red.... there is alos a little bit of info about how old dogmen also bred for color and game.... they had their favorite look in a dog and bred that look with the trait of being game....


I think ur reading too much into this. I didn't say it was a mutt cuz its red. I said its a mutt cuz its from Red Lion kennel. A mutt is a mixed breed dog, or a dog from unknown origins. I think that describes Red Lion rather well. Have u looked at their dogs?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

On small side note. That red dog doesnt look like anything I've ever seen red lion produce... happwn to have a pedigree on it? Im almost wondering if in fl "red lion" isnt tossed around like "gator pit" is elsewhere.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I think ur reading too much into this. I didn't say it was a mutt cuz its red. I said its a mutt cuz its from Red Lion kennel. A mutt is a mixed breed dog, or a dog from unknown origins. I think that describes Red Lion rather well. Have u looked at their dogs?


I know quite a bit about their dogs..... and by half your own definition it isnt a mutt, their origins are very well known. Its camelot x avant blood. 2 red "bully" lines. Theyre no more mutts than any other bully dog(thats cover the other half off the definition)....(hopefully this doesnt get blown out of proportion)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I know quite a bit about their dogs..... and by half your own definition it isnt a mutt, their origins are very well known. Its camelot x avant blood. 2 red "bully" lines. Theyre no more mutts than any other bully dog(thats cover the other half off the definition)....(hopefully this doesnt get blown out of proportion)


I forgot. Ur the end all know all source of red dogs.  I mean why should I even bother to explain what I meant. U know about obvious mixing and what not.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I forgot. Ur the end all know all source of red dogs.  I mean why should I even bother to explain what I meant. U know about obvious mixing and what not.... *rolls eyes*


Well I dropped u a pm explaining it so this thread didnt go to crap too....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welder said:


> Hey oldog,throw the face palm thing up again.................for the choke collars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just noticed that.

In case you're confused by Welders comments Chock collars are training collars and really should be used on dogs who aren't walking. They can get caught on things or teeth especially if your thinking about reintroducing them they should have a nice flat buckle collar at all times you can grab onto. Choke and prong collars should be worn close up to the ears not hanging down on their neck. Some people use choke collars as a regular collar which is what it appears in this picture. If that's not the case my apologies for assuming.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> On small side note. That red dog doesnt look like anything I've ever seen red lion produce... happwn to have a pedigree on it? Im almost wondering if in fl "red lion" isnt tossed around like "gato pit" is elsewhere.


I know the owner has the papers on her but how would you know for sure?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

ames said:


> Just noticed that.
> 
> In case you're confused by Welders comments Chock collars are training collars and really should be used on dogs who aren't walking. They can get caught on things or teeth especially if your thinking about reintroducing them they should have a nice flat buckle collar at all times you can grab onto. Choke and prong collars should be worn close up to the ears not hanging down on their neck. Some people use choke collars as a regular collar which is what it appears in this picture. If that's not the case my apologies for assuming.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I appreciate the clarification on them, in the picture they had just come back inside but I do have a tendency of leaving them on to long and will avoid it now, I have other collars for both of them with their tags and I'll make sure to be using the collars correctly, thanks again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TuellMan said:


> Oh yeah your definitely a douche bro, I have no doubt that you know about the dogs but the way your presented information to help me was In a Disrespectful and unhelpful manner, so quite threatening me behind a keyboard I'm on here not to talk to people like you but those who love the breed and are willing to help,
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey man all I have to say is olddog know his stuff inside and out. Pay attention to what he says. When you spend years upon years (hell even day after day) trying educate close minded ppl it get old and delivery of what you have to say changes. Now I'm not saying you are closed minded hut take a look and see how many times this same situation has been handled here. Now take that and imagine 30+s years of the same question with the same know it all responses of what you know when you asked for help to begin with (again not saying u in particular). You're tackling day one stuff man. Day one stuff after 30 years is annoying. It's like having chuck Lidell teaching you to box. Hes gonna get iterated if you cant handle a jab but tell him youre and advide boxing fan. Get what im saying?

Now it seems like you have a good mindset for picking up more than enough info to make you a responsible pet owner. Look past the bs and bad delivery to learn what is offered. I struggled (and still do) with delivery and upturned noses. It gets easier as you go. Dont get discouraged and ask away. For every 4 negative comments you'll get 12 positive and helpful ones.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TuellMan said:


> I know the owner has the papers on her but how would you know for sure?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just from the dogs in the pedigree. A general knowledge of how to read a pedigree and you can know exactly what the dog is.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hey man all I have to say is olddog know his stuff inside and out. Pay attention to what he says. When you spend years upon years (hell even day after day) trying educate close minded ppl it get old and delivery of what you have to say changes. Now I'm not saying you are closed minded hut take a look and see how many times this same situation has been handled here. Now take that and imagine 30+s years of the same question with the same know it all responses of what you know when you asked for help to begin with (again not saying u in particular). You're tackling day one stuff man. Day one stuff after 30 years is annoying. It's like having chuck Lidell teaching you to box. Hes gonna get iterated if you can handle a jab but tell him youre and advide boxing fan. Get what im saying?
> 
> Now it seems like you have a good mindset for picking up more than enough info to make you a responsible pet owner. Look past the bs and bad delivery to learn what is offered. I struggled (and still do) with delivery and upturned noses. It gets easier as you go. Dont get discouraged and ask away. For every 4 negative comments you'll get 12 positive and helpful ones.


I appreciate that, I have no doubts that he know he knows the stuff I can clearly tell that and I'm glad their are people like that but when if the day one stuff gets you said mad then leave those topics to those willing to help me out. Everyone has to learn day one stuff still ya know, again I appreciate the response and I'm not discouraged I just came here to learn because I love my dog and my buddies dog ya know

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Just from the dogs in the pedigree. A general knowledge of how to read a pedigree and you can know exactly what the dog is.


Ok cool thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright first things first. I think everyone needs to relax and go read the rules. No insulting other members. Take it to PM's if u wanna do that. That's not for the open forum. I know this has been happening a lot lately but we need to keep it clean.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Alright first things first. I think everyone needs to relax and go read the rules. No insulting other members. Take it to PM's if u wanna do that. That's not for the open forum. I know this has been happening a lot lately but we need to keep it clean.


I apologize I just didn't like that way your brought the info up to me, if these questions frustrate u so much then just don't bother to answer them, we are all here for the same reason you know?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed Lauren. If this thread gets ruined by insults someone's getting spanked :stick: :stick:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If you can get sire and dams registered name I could maybe find a pedigree for you to check out.

Day one stuff everyone goes through. Ive done daily research for 6 years have had hands on experience since I was 16 (I'll be 25 in oct) and I still go through stuff other see as day 1 things. Its a slow process. You'll get there with dedication.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

TuellMan said:


> I apologize I just didn't like that way your brought the info up to me, if these questions frustrate u so much then just don't bother to answer them, we are all here for the same reason you know?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think u meant to quote me... did u? Cuz I was warning everyone not just u.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> If you can get sire and dams registered name I could maybe find a pedigree for you to check out.
> 
> Day one stuff everyone goes through. Ive done daily research for 6 years have had hands on experience since I was 16 (I'll be 25 in oct) and I still go through stuff other see as day 1 things. Its a slow process. You'll get there with dedication.


I am dedicated and It's assuring to have resources like you all here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TuellMan said:


> I am dedicated and It's assuring to have resources like you all here
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It evident. My best advice. Forget everything you think you know, get a deep understanding of what the American pit bull terrier was originally bred for, and resesrch until you think your eyes will bleed, then research some more. If you own it focus alot of your attention there. Ask away it will be easy to tell ppl who actually know something and those going off opinions or what they've been lead to believe by others who dont know.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> If you can get sire and dams registered name I could maybe find a pedigree for you to check out.
> 
> Day one stuff everyone goes through. Ive done daily research for 6 years have had hands on experience since I was 16 (I'll be 25 in oct) and I still go through stuff other see as day 1 things. Its a slow process. You'll get there with dedication.


I am going to try and get that info about the her sire and dams name and get back to you, I know the owner can get a hold of them, thanks again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It evident. My best advice. Forget everything you think you know, get a deep understanding of what the American pit bull terrier was originally bred for, and resesrch until you think your eyes will bleed, then research some more. If you own it focus alot of your attention there. Ask away it will be easy to tell ppl who actually know something and those going off opinions or what they've been lead to believe by others who dont know.


Ok definitely, I can for sure make time for research, where do you think I should begin, websites, books? I'll take any suggestions or even if there are threads on the forum, I appreciate all of your hell and glad you can see I am serious about it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

TuellMan said:


> Ok definitely, I can for sure make time for research, where do you think I should begin, websites, books? I'll take any suggestions or even if there are threads on the forum, I appreciate all of your hell and glad you can see I am serious about it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Start thread surfing here. Start with the history and general maintenance and handling of these dogs. The training section would be a good start. On the full site theres a search bar that is extremely helpful (idk about the app). Maybe try using the main site for the research.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just a reminder to keep this thread on track please.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Start thread surfing here. Start with the history and general maintenance and handling of these dogs. The training section would be a good start. On the full site theres a search bar that is extremely helpful (idk about the app). Maybe try using the main site for the research.


I'm on it, thank your for help I look forward to immersing myself In the brewed and I look forward to talking with you and other people on here more, I'll have updates on the dogs later in a few days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Just a reminder to keep this thread on track please.


I think we are. I was just trying to help the op get the info they'll need in the future without the name calling and bs....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh you guys are good now, seems to be back on track, I just had to put a reminder since I went through and deleted some off topic posts.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> I appreciate that, I have no doubts that he know he knows the stuff I can clearly tell that and I'm glad their are people like that but when if the day one stuff gets you said mad then leave those topics to those willing to help me out. Everyone has to learn day one stuff still ya know, again I appreciate the response and I'm not discouraged I just came here to learn because I love my dog and my buddies dog ya know
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Don't come in here and tell me I OWE you respect , 'cause I don't , and you get none from me the way you're going. And if you think you can order me about boy then best think again 'cause it t'ain't about to happen.

Any damned fool who can't educate themselves about the breed , wonders why two dogs got into when not properly supervised and then starts in with the PETA bullshit about " snapping" shouldn't own a bulldog , simple as that.

I've always been noted for having quite a bit of patience , but I'm also note for not suffering uneducable pendejos gladly when it comes to these dogs.

And when said pendejos bring their ego and their Cartman like " You Vil ReSpeKKKT MY autHOriTAE" stance along with their oh so wounded feelings into it , weeellll I don't back up , I don't turn and snap.

You're another one who came here not to hear the way it actually IS as regards the breed , you'll run that line on folks of course , but what you actually wanted to hear was a choir singing your praises and telling you what you *wanted* to hear.

Get back to me when you've solved your ego problem and are willing to deal with these dogs as they ARE , and that's not some fantasy world where the APBT is a " pretty little pittie".......

You could have answered *every* question you have asked with very minor research and some degree of cognitive thought and reasoning ability.

And that indeed makes quite sufficient commentary on you and your alleged focus , doesn't it cavron?

So I'm done , don't ask me any questions , I'm not about to sugarcoat things for you and tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OldDog, you really can't blame the guy for not knowing. He DID come for help, that says a lot! In a perfect world these dogs would be in capable hands but they're not. I can't fix it...but I can present a format for education....frustrating or not, the least you can do is appreciate dudes desire to to do better. You have the knowledge, please share it with integrity. It won't hurt you one bit


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> OldDog, you really can't blame the guy for not knowing. He DID come for help, that says a lot! In a perfect world these dogs would be in capable hands but they're not. I can't fix it...but I can present a format for education....frustrating or not, the least you can do is appreciate dudes desire to to do better. You have the knowledge, please share it with integrity. It won't hurt you one bit


Good frikken post!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

redog said:


> OldDog, you really can't blame the guy for not knowing. He DID come for help, that says a lot! In a perfect world these dogs would be in capable hands but they're not. I can't fix it...but I can present a format for education....frustrating or not, the least you can do is appreciate dudes desire to to do better. You have the knowledge, please share it with integrity. It won't hurt you one bit


Thanks that's all I was trying to say too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Don't come in here and tell me I OWE you respect , 'cause I don't , and you get none from me the way you're going. And if you think you can order me about boy then best think again 'cause it t'ain't about to happen.
> 
> Any damned fool who can't educate themselves about the breed , wonders why two dogs got into when not properly supervised and then starts in with the PETA bullshit about " snapping" shouldn't own a bulldog , simple as that.
> 
> ...


That's fine there are plenty of other nice people on here that will help, I have admitted to being wrong and not prepared and that's why I am here to research, find answers, and become a better owner to my dog so just don't bother me I don't want anything to do with anyone that negative

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Oh you guys are good now, seems to be back on track, I just had to put a reminder since I went through and deleted some off topic posts.


I apologize I will make sure In the future to keep thighs in topic &#128515;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> That's fine there are plenty of other nice people on here that will help, I have admitted to being wrong and not prepared and that's why I am here to research, find answers, and become a better owner to my dog so just don't bother me I don't want anything to do with anyone that negative
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Whatever. As usual with your type you'll deflect from responsibility for your own behavior.

And of course truth will "bother" you , since the truth doesn't fit with your own pre-conceived notions.

Those dogs have already scrapped , yet you've got 'em laying on a couch with one of 'em looking nervous. And most likely you have no concept of what a parting stick is , nor of how to properly utilise one. If they go at it again , and *actually* get down to it you're likely to be in trouble that you will be unable to handle.

And yelling at 'em , a water hose etc.etc.etc isn't going to help you , you're setting yourself up to fail , I'd willing bet that you haven't even gone out and bought crates yet. And I'd imagine that you are unprepared medically speaking for the possibilities.

But hey you " don't want to hear any negatives" , get used to the fact that these aren't mama's poodle. Get ready to deal with the contingencies , get used to constant vigilance and supervision.

I don't give the proverbial rats posterior if you think I'm harsh or for that matter about *your* feelings , the dogs in your care on the other hand I do care about , along with the possible sociopolitical consequences of a drastic mistake on *your* part. You're in a state where the largest city has one of the two longest running breed bans in the nation , which has stood up to numerous challenges in court.

Now go look up the APBT FAQ and read it , then reread it , then reread it again , and that's just to *start*.

Best keep something in mind when you're yapping about "negativity" behind your hurt feelings , that being that the negative consequence of a drastic mistake on your part that somehow makes it into the media has an effect on us *ALL*.......

Dog parks are a no no with these dogs ( and a disease vector) , play dates with other dogs are a no no , feeding 'em together is a no no , demanding that they get along with every other dog in the world is decidely unrealistic , walking two of 'em on a couplet and one leash is a disaster waiting to happen.

Learn to read the dog , learn the onset window as regards age for the development of dog aggression , learn the three basic rules and follow them , learn what a parting stick is and how to properly use one.

If you cannot learn these basics then don't keep an APBT , and by the way the use of the word "pittie" , spelling the word as PITT etc. etc. instantly marks you with folks who actually know the breed.

These are NOT " little fur people" and you'd best decide rather quickly whether you wish to be a " fur mommy" or the responsible owner of an APBT.

In closing , you'd also best learn to not start tossing around words like " douche" to owners of these dogs , doing so will enlighten you to the fact that a great many of us are like our dogs and react in a negative manner to such aggression.

Now pull yourself out of your damn angst and go buy a couple of crates , and do it as a priority , not LATER.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Welllll that's a little better oldDog


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

redog said:


> OldDog, you really can't blame the guy for not knowing. He DID come for help, that says a lot! In a perfect world these dogs would be in capable hands but they're not. I can't fix it...but I can present a format for education....frustrating or not, the least you can do is appreciate dudes desire to to do better. You have the knowledge, please share it with integrity. It won't hurt you one bit


 Disagree , he *says* he " came for help" , however he came in here with pre-conceptions and when stuff wasn't sugarcoated started tossing around insults.

And what kind of person expects to feed dogs together? Hell that can get you in trouble with Yorkies. Nobody I know with working dogs from sled dogs to houndsmen would do that and then ask why they ended up with a scrap on their hands.

Basic common sense........but then common sense is increasingly less common nowadays , and lack of that commodity as regards these dogs affects us *ALL*....

Think of the consequences of this guy ending up in a vets office with a couple of dogs that are chewed up , all it would take would be the wrong sort of vet and animal control would be in on it and he'd end up a headline.

And Dave , straight up , are you questioning my integrity?


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Whatever. As usual with your type you'll deflect from responsibility for your own behavior.
> 
> And of course truth will "bother" you , since the truth doesn't fit with your own pre-conceived notions.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all that info, just to clarify the picture was taken days before the incident occurred and I do have crates for them, and my feeling a where's never hurt, I have taken responsibility for this incident and know if could have been avoided.and believe I mentioned that earlier. Again thank you for all this info and I will begin on doing that research as soon as I am off work, in sorry if we started off on the wrong foot I just wanna to get to know this breed better and become a better owner to my dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> I appreciate all that info, just to clarify the picture was taken days before the incident occurred and I do have crates for them, and my feeling a where's never hurt, I have taken responsibility for this incident and know if could have been avoided.and believe I mentioned that earlier. Again thank you for all this info and I will begin on doing that research as soon as I am off work, in sorry if we started off on the wrong foot I just wanna to get to know this breed better and become a better owner to my dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 The start by looking at how what *you* do affects the rest of us , along with not expecting 'em to be Fluffy , they're never gonna be " Fluffy" , they can be a loving , clingy dog as regards *you* but are not inherently a breed that will tolerate all other animals. And dog aggression will run the bellcurve from none to over the top.

The window for onset of dog aggression runs ( simplistically) from around nine months to 2 and and half years , though some come out of the womb scrappy , others light up later and some ( a minority percentage of the breed) never light off at all.

YOU be in control , never the dog. As regards negativity , if you think *I* was negative , well get ready for a buncha ridiculous bullshit from the general public because you *will* encounter it , and you're gonna hear a lotta myths from a lotta people who think they know something about the breed but really don't.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OldDog said:


> The start by looking at how what *you* do affects the rest of us , along with not expecting 'em to be Fluffy , they're never gonna be " Fluffy" , they can be a loving , clingy dog as regards *you* but are not inherently a breed that will tolerate all other animals. And dog aggression will run the bellcurve from none to over the top.
> 
> The window for onset of dog aggression runs ( simplistically) from around nine months to 2 and and half years , though some come out of the womb scrappy , others light up later and some ( a minority percentage of the breed) never light off at all.
> 
> YOU be in control , never the dog. As regards negativity , if you think *I* was negative , well get ready for a buncha ridiculous bullshit from the general public because you *will* encounter it , and you're gonna hear a lotta myths from a lotta people who think they know something about the breed but really don't.


And that is why I am here. To learn the truth about the breed, thanks again for all of this info I am taking it all in I promise that, I'm lucky to have people that love the breed and are as knowledgable like you and others on here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

TuellMan said:


> And that is why I am here. To learn the truth about the breed, thanks again for all of this info I am taking it all in I promise that, I'm lucky to have people that love the breed and are as knowledgable like you and others on here
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Meh. I'm just a student of the breed. Something I wanted to cover , read up on the Miami ban and why you should *never* take one of these dogs down there , don't know if you travel down there but it's stuff you need to know.

Besides the APBT FAQ , read Strattons books , though you might take some stuff Dick says with a grain of salt. Get your hands on Wayne Brown's Book " History of The APBT" though you may have trouble finding a copy.

And keep something in mind *all* these dogs be they ADBA , UKC or AKC ( AmStaff from '36 on) go back to the exact same genetic roots and the same dogs , the diversification is a more modern phenomenon , some ADBA dogs of course being the closest to the original phenotype and structure.

Chauncy Bennett originally founded the UKC in 1898 *for* the registration of the APBT, The ADBA was founded in 1909 by Guy McCord a crony of Colby's , AKC recognition came in '36 and a slew of dogs woke up one day and found themselves being called AmStaffs.

And you'll find dogs like Imported Rafferty , the Bob Tail Bitch and The Gashouse Dog ( McDonalds "Grip") in the pedigree of *every* one of 'em across the three registries if you go back far enough , along with of course other dogs.


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Meh. I'm just a student of the breed. Something I wanted to cover , read up on the Miami ban and why you should *never* take one of these dogs down there , don't know if you travel down there but it's stuff you need to know.
> 
> Besides the APBT FAQ , read Strattons books , though you might take some stuff Dick says with a grain of salt. Get your hands on Wayne Brown's Book " History of The APBT" though you may have trouble finding a copy.
> 
> ...


I have read up on the ban some thank your for mentioning that though because the owner of meatball comes from down south. I am definitely going to study up I'm the breed like you have, thank you for the contined help I am taking this all I'm and am going to look over those things that you have mentioned, thanks again old dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OldDog said:


> Disagree , he *says* he " came for help" , however he came in here with pre-conceptions and when stuff wasn't sugarcoated started tossing around insults.
> 
> And what kind of person expects to feed dogs together? Hell that can get you in trouble with Yorkies. Nobody I know with working dogs from sled dogs to houndsmen would do that and then ask why they ended up with a scrap on their hands.
> 
> ...


shit no bruh! I never judge ever...and remember, were on the exact same team. i just believe that you can mke a huge impact on the breeds future'. i think the problem is, #1 the haters spewing te hate and would love to see the breed destroyed....the #2 problem is the pittie people..the furmommy's who push the breed off as pets and its all in how you raise them! endorsing rescues that push them off as "good with other animals". you know these are common misconceptions...the truth for these people comes from experience and uually the destruction of someones pet. 1 out of 300 dog owners are truly capable of handling their breed with an understanding of what they actually got. beleive me, it pisses me off just like you. i can sugar coat sh*t though;0


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> shit no bruh! I never judge ever...and remember, were on the exact same team. i just believe that you can mke a huge impact on the breeds future'. i think the problem is, #1 the haters spewing te hate and would love to see the breed destroyed....the #2 problem is the pittie people..the furmommy's who push the breed off as pets and its all in how you raise them! endorsing rescues that push them off as "good with other animals". you know these are common misconceptions...the truth for these people comes from experience and uually the destruction of someones pet. 1 out of 300 dog owners are truly capable of handling their breed with an understanding of what they actually got. beleive me, it pisses me off just like you. i can sugar coat sh*t though;0


GREAT POST!!!!!! All the bickering back and forth (coming from one of the guiltiest) has to stop. If we cant get a long and shut up and learn we and our dogs are doomed. Once its outs its another right after. The gustapo tactic on animal control won't stop at our dogs.

The more we humanize the dogs the worst it is. Dogs dont have the thinking capabilities of a human. Forcing emotional sentiments behind every action of a dog is ridiculous. They dont get mad and snap they love to fight and are looking for any excuse to. We csnt change or love that away but we can take the proper precautions to never allow them to fight.

Just my $.02 feel free to ignore it lol


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> GREAT POST!!!!!! All the bickering back and forth (coming from one of the guiltiest) has to stop. If we cant get a long and shut up and learn we and our dogs are doomed. Once its outs its another right after. The gustapo tactic on animal control won't stop at our dogs.
> 
> The more we humanize the dogs the worst it is. Dogs dont have the thinking capabilities of a human. Forcing emotional sentiments behind every action of a dog is ridiculous. They dont get mad and snap they love to fight and are looking for any excuse to. We csnt change or love that away but we can take the proper precautions to never allow them to fight.
> 
> Just my $.02 feel free to ignore it lol


Great post both of you, you both make great points and I agree I don't want to be bickering with anyone here, I want to learn enough to be one of those 300 owners, thanks everyone for helping me out on this!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuellMan (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks again for everyone who has helped me out, I'll ipdate you all in a few days on the dogs, thanks again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I think we are. I was just trying to help the op get the info they'll need in the future without the name calling and bs....


Yeah but name calling and ridicule are how some of the lesser intimidate.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldDog said:


> Meh. I'm just a student of the breed. Something I wanted to cover , read up on the Miami ban and why you should *never* take one of these dogs down there , don't know if you travel down there but it's stuff you need to know.
> 
> Besides the APBT FAQ , read Strattons books , though you might take some stuff Dick says with a grain of salt. Get your hands on Wayne Brown's Book " History of The APBT" though you may have trouble finding a copy.
> 
> ...


Good Post!!!! :clap:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Uncle WillWill...!!!!! .. Wur ya' been?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> Uncle WillWill...!!!!! .. Wur ya' been?


Well, I haven't ever been to Costa Rica, I've never caught live gators, owned A pit bull let alone seen one in one of them boxing rings where the put on boxing gloves and "fight", never caught venomous snakes, wouldn't know how to fight if I had to, never raced anything remotely A hot rod never worked built homes shopping centers hunted hog been in life and death situations and anything else never been to school. 
Since i was born where I "have been" is in mommas basement and dreaming in text on the Internet and before that I used to send random character assassination letters to random individuals I didn't know criticizing them. 
Lol
Really, just corking off. Alot of meetings. Life at home taking care of A paranoid schizophrenic brother and helping A few folks trying to get clean. It taxes spiritually mentally and physically. 
Yet someone did it for me 25years ago.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh, to the op, 
Pit Bulls are the drunken ******** like the Hatfields and McCoy's of the dog world. 
They are bred to fight and have sex to make more fighters to have sex to make more...
You might understand the breed, I doubt the person walks that understands the dogs individually. 
Of course, just as they think they know people and are wrong.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> Well, I haven't ever been to Costa Rica, I've never caught live gators, owned A pit bull let alone seen one in one of them boxing rings where the put on boxing gloves and "fight", never caught venomous snakes, wouldn't know how to fight if I had to, never raced anything remotely A hot rod never worked built homes shopping centers hunted hog been in life and death situations and anything else never been to school.
> Since i was born where I "have been" is in mommas basement and dreaming in text on the Internet and before that I used to send random character assassination letters to random individuals I didn't know criticizing them.
> Lol
> Really, just corking off. Alot of meetings. Life at home taking care of A paranoid schizophrenic brother and helping A few folks trying to get clean. It taxes spiritually mentally and physically.
> Yet someone did it for me 25years ago.


:ROFL: ^^ had me rollin ... Well sir, that right there is taxing ... Was just talking about that with family yesterday. Have a couple members doin their best. Ones made the decision, the other is still in flight/fight denial. Good of ya, sounds like good spiritual work to me  Just be good to yourself so you can keep up helpin others; that taxation can be like a the straw on the camels back; you already know. Always glad to see ya around. Blessings braddah! ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

william williamson said:


> Oh, to the op,
> Pit Bulls are the drunken ******** like the Hatfields and McCoy's of the dog world.
> They are bred to fight and have sex to make more fighters to have sex to make more...
> You might understand the breed, I doubt the person walks that understands the dogs individually.
> Of course, just as they think they know people and are wrong.


:rofl:
It's good to see you around here again


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

kg420 said:


> :rofl:
> It's good to see you around here again


I never stay away for long. 
I got my own room, :woof:


----------

